# Обострение шейного остеохондроза



## pola (9 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи и пользователи форума! 

У меня стоит диагноз - шейный остеохондроз. Поставили несколько лет назад (три или четыре года). Началось тогда с болей в затылочной части головы и ухудшения зрения. И надо сказать, что все это совпадало тогда с началом клинической депрессии. Лечили витаминами б, пирацетамом и мексидолом в таблетках. Потом массаж, гимнастика, лфк. Ушло несколько месяцев, прежде чем головная боль прошла. Я даже начала сомневаться в том, что это именно остеохондроз, а не ошибка в диагнозе . И у меня даже были мысли, что я уже никогда не поправлюсь. 

Потом все пришло в норму,  и если обострения случались, то не на долго. Обычно при переохлаждении в море или после неудачной позы во сне. Но вот прошлым летом у меня была череда стрессов , и случилось затяжное обострение. Врач выписал Мидокалм, Мексидол и вестибо в таблетках. Я их пропила, но эффект не приходил несколько месяцев . Потом была очень короткая ремиссия, совсем без симптомов когда, а потом симптомы периодически присутствовали. Из них у меня основной - шаткость при ходьбе, сохраняется в течение всего года. Скованность мышц шеи в большей или меньшей степени тоже всегда присутствует. Иногда на коже шеи появляются красные пятна, читала, что это застой крови. Бывает редко болит затылок, ещё бывает слабость в теле небольшая типа усталости мвшц. В то лето был ещё симптом, когда голова словно запрокинута назад, будто центр тяжести в затылке. Сейчас этого нет. 

Неделю назад я обратилась в поликлинику (по поводу шаткости походки, хруста в шее, и то, что иногда болит затылок, бывает также иногда подташнивание и ком в горле небольшой) и там терапевт назначила сирдалуд в таблетках по одной на ночь, Мексидол и мавалис в уколах. Мавалис уже проколола, Мексидол продолжаю ходить.  Из обследований сделали рентген, он пока у врача, я не знаю, что там. Как появится возможность - выложу сюда. 

Собственно, у меня есть вопросы, на которые в поликлинике вряд ли ответят. Во-первых, на сколько все со мной плохо. Знаю, что без рентгена это сложно сказать, но если по симптомам? Читала, что у остеохондроза есть три стадии, можно ли сказать, какая у меня? Честно сказать, человек я тревожный и до сих пор с депрессией, поэтому мне все кажется, что я уже не поправлюсь. Я читала форум перед тем , как зарегистрироваться, и понимаю, что люди с этой болячкой борются и не ноют в отличие от меня. Но мне сложно с этими плохими мыслями. Было бы мне больше сил, знай я всё-таки какой-то прогноз. Особенно если он не самый плохой. Но и правду готова услышать. В связи с депрессией хотела спросить, можно ли принимать антидепрессанты, не сделает ли хуже спине, и можно ли совмещать с теми препаратами, которые сейчас понимаю? Хочу сходить к психотерапевту. До этого я депрессию не лечила таблетками. Острый период ее перенесла так, на ногах. Думала, что плохое самочувствие обусловлено только проблемами в спине. И пройдет. А потом уже врач сказал, что принимать антидепрессанты мне необязательно, на свое мол усмотрение, по самочувствию. Я их не принимала. 

Второй вопрос в диагностике. Достаточно ли рентгена, или может быть , нужен уже МРТ в моем случае? С МРТ не торопилась, так как просто боюсь услышать что-либо неутешительное. Но если нужно, то сделаю. Третий вопрос в том, как вести себя прямо сейчас, во время обострения? По поводу этого никаких инструкций не дают. Например, сейчас лучше лежать или можно ходить, например? Что более полезно сейчас для позвоночника? Можно ли пользоваться валиком ляпко? Мы его недавно купили с мужем. В одних местах сказано, что любой массаж во время обострения противопоказан, в других читаю -  что валики и коврики ляпко очень людям помогают как раз во время обострения. 

Считать ли вообще то, что со мной происходит обострением? Или это уже хроническая форма какая-то , ведь симптомы присутствуют время от времени на протяжение года?  Можно ли делать какие-то упражнения для спины сейчас? Или ничего этого нельзя, а только принимать лекарства и лежать? Лежать мне тоже неудобно весь день, напрягает. Что лучше делать при моих симптомах, как себя вести? Заранее благодарю всех прочитавших и ответивших мне. Рада, что нашла ваш форум, чувствую себя уже не так одиноко.


----------



## La murr (9 Июн 2019)

@pola, Полина, здравствуйте!
Жаль, конечно, что Вы не можете показать снимки докторам.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## pola (10 Июн 2019)

@La murr, здравствуйте! Спасибо за ответ. Ссылки докторам на тему я дала, надеюсь, что они зайдут. По поводу снимков - у меня будет простой рентген на руках, возможно, уже сегодня. Сразу выложу. Но, возможно, этого мало. Я слышала , что кроме обычного бывает также рентген с функциональными пробами, уздг, мрт диагностика. Может быть, доктора посоветуют, что нужно именно мне, основываясь на симптомах?

Ещё хотела бы добавить про пошатывание. Меня шатает в основном вправо. И при этом с правой стороны есть ощущение приподнятого плеча, будто оно несколько приподнято по сравнению с левым.


----------



## pola (10 Июн 2019)

Выкладываю заключение рентгена


----------



## BlackND (11 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> Выкладываю заключение рентгена



Местным докторам снимки будут полезнее. Они по ним смогут больше сказать.


----------



## AIR (11 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> Знаю, что без рентгена это сложно сказать, но если по симптомам?


Предположить можно, но доказательно объяснить пациенту сложно..


pola написал(а):


> Выкладываю заключение рентгена


Абсолютно никакого смысла в этом рентгене нет... Обязательно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами и выложить именно их, а не эти кракозяблики. ..


pola написал(а):


> Началось тогда с *болей в затылочной части головы и ухудшения зрения*.





pola написал(а):


> Скованность мышц шеи в большей или меньшей степени тоже всегда присутствует. Иногда на коже шеи появляются красные пятна, читала, что это застой крови. Бывает редко болит затылок, ещё бывает слабость в теле небольшая типа усталости мвшц. В то лето был ещё симптом, *когда голова словно запрокинута назад, будто центр тяжести в затылке*. Сейчас этого нет.





pola написал(а):


> Неделю назад я обратилась в поликлинику (по поводу шаткости походки, хруста в шее, и то, что иногда болит затылок, бывает также иногда подташнивание и ком в горле небольшой) и там терапевт назначила сирдалуд в таблетках по одной на ночь,


Проблемы на шейном уровне мышечно-тонического характера,  особенно значимые в подзатылочных мышцах. На фоне тревожной, лабильной нервной системы.. От только  таблеток проку мало, нужно заниматься дополнительно с проблемными мышцами. Как руками, так и упражнениями (строго акцентированными и определенной методики)..


pola написал(а):


> Потом массаж, гимнастика, лфк. Ушло несколько месяцев, прежде чем головная боль прошла.


Потому что общие , не там где надо и не так как надо, воздействия , да еще при таком типе нервной системы,  соответственно такой результат и дают..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> ...при этом с правой стороны есть ощущение приподнятого плеча, будто оно несколько приподнято по сравнению с левым.


Так при сколиозе всегда одно плечо выше.
Снимки покажите.


----------



## pola (17 Июн 2019)

@AIR, я посетила ещё невролога в очень хорошей клинике. Была удивлена ее заключением. Она провела подробный осмотр: я ходила по кабинету, делала какие-то упражнения по ее указаниям. В итоге она сказала, что координация движений у меня не нарушена. И что по неврологии я здорова. Что у меня невроз, и надо идти к психотерапевту. 

Официальное заключение такое:соматофорная дисфункция нервной системы, мышечно-тонический синдром. Очаговых неврологических симптомов нет (в том числе и нарушения координации), мышечно-тонический синдром паравертебрально. Я к ней пошла, потому что думала, рентгена мало, и пусть подскажет какие ещё обследования нужно пройти. Тех же мрт есть несколько видов , не знаешь какое пройти. И надо ли? С моим тревожным характером это будет целое испытание, если что- то найдут, я буду переживать за каждую грыжу . А ведь не все из них опасны. В общем сходила, а она мне говорит - здорова , только мышцы немного не в тонусе и все . У меня в связи с этим вопрос: нужно ли сейчас идти к психотерапевту и на фоне лечения позвоночника принимать его назначения ? Или не нужно одно на другое накладывать? И второе - меня в поликлинике направили на реабилитацию, 25 числа начнется. Там предложат лфк, физиотерапию , массаж...а симптомы у меня остаются ещё - ком в горле сейчас, звон в ушах, пошатывания есть , но почти прошли. Разные симптомы время от времени возникают. И вот на их фоне можно проводить реабилитацию или наврежк себе? Лечили уколами - Мексидол и мавалис , 10 и 5 дней соответственно. 

Сейчас пью Мексидол в таблетках , 3 раза в день. Пила также сирдалуд по 1 таблетке на ночь, 10 дней . Вроде бы болезнь стала отступать , за исключением вот этого небольшого пошатывания. Но после уколов, на выходных, возникла слабость, затем на следующий день заболели суставы в локтях , на шее выступило какая-то красная припухлость. Я сильно расстроилась на этом фоне, плакала весь вечер. Естественно, у меня заболел затылок, и на следующий день была неясная голова. А теперь вот ком в горле, немного временами звенит в ушах, шатаний почти нет, бывает под вечер недолго. Такие симптомы, хотя в какой-то момент показалось, что иду на поправку.

Подскажите , пожалуйста,по поводу психотерапевта, идти ли сейчас. По поводу реабилитации - можно ли сейчас на нее соглашаться на фоне симптомов? Нужны ли какие-то ещё обследования , кроме функциональных проб ( с этим я поняла) : МРТ, уздг? И на сколько все серьезно со мной? Места себе не нахожу, если честно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2019)

Идти.


----------



## AIR (18 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> И что по неврологии я здорова. Что у меня невроз, и надо идти к психотерапевту


Всё абсолютно правильно..  Невролог априори не обладает навыками очень тонкой мышечной диагностики.. Имеются локальные мышечно-тонические нарушения  на фоне весьма чувствительной,  лабильной нервной системы..


pola написал(а):


> И второе - меня в поликлинике направили на реабилитацию, 25 числа начнется. Там предложат лфк, физиотерапию , массаж...а симптомы у меня остаются ещё - ком в горле сейчас, звон в ушах, пошатывания есть , но почти прошли. Разные симптомы время от времени возникают. И вот на их фоне можно проводить реабилитацию или наврежк себе?


В Вашей , весьма нестандартной  ситуации, данная реабилитация может и ухудшить ситуацию..


pola написал(а):


> Подскажите , пожалуйста,по поводу психотерапевта, идти ли сейчас


Лучше начать с этого..


pola написал(а):


> Нужны ли какие-то ещё обследования , кроме функциональных проб ( с этим я поняла) : МРТ, уздг?


При достаточной квалификации докторов того, что написал вполне достаточно. .


pola написал(а):


> И на сколько все серьезно со мной? Места себе не нахожу, если честно.


В современном мире это становится самой обыденной штукой..


----------



## pola (18 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так при сколиозе всегда одно плечо выше.
> Снимки покажите.


А какие именно снимки? На руках нет никаких, только заключение рентгена из поликлиники.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2019)

Тогда просто имейте в виду, что при сколиозе одно плечо выше.


----------



## pola (19 Июн 2019)

@AIR, @Доктор Ступин, прошу прощения, в первый раз снимки не выложились. Выкладываю рентген с функциональными пробами и заключение рентгенолога:


----------



## Тт (19 Июн 2019)

@pola, очень извиняюсь, что пишу не в своей теме, но Вас думаю это тоже касается. Хотела бы спросить доктора @Доктор Ступин, о Мексидоле, который назначают с завидной регулярностью, в том числе и мне. Многие специалисты пишут о недоказанной эффективности, в то время как в поликлиниках его назначают пить "ведрами". Нужно ли его принимать или все же отказаться? Приносит ли он вред?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2019)

А зачем при позвоночнике Мексидол?


----------



## Тт (19 Июн 2019)

Не знаю, девушка в теме пишет про него и мне уже какой раз врачи его назначают. Мы ж пациенты, что назначат, то и пьем.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2019)

Я не назначаю, только при ВСД.


----------



## AIR (19 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> Выкладываю рентген с функциональными пробами и заключение рентгенолога:


Смотрим немного не то, что смотрят рентгенолог и делаем вывод: прав и невролог и я:


pola написал(а):


> Официальное заключение такое:соматофорная дисфункция нервной системы, мышечно-тонический синдром.





AIR написал(а):


> Имеются локальные мышечно-тонические нарушения на фоне весьма чувствительной, лабильной нервной системы..


Если больше никто не возьмется описывать снимки , то если хотите знать  совсем уж подробности, то нарисую и напишу что к чему..
А так, сохраняется уже оговоренный подход к лечению..


----------



## pola (19 Июн 2019)

Тт написал(а):


> Не знаю, девушка в теме пишет про него и мне уже какой раз врачи его назначают. Мы ж пациенты, что назначат, то и пьем.


Ну у мне Мексидол подходит хотя бы уже потому, что в показаниях к нему есть астенические и тревожные состояния. Доктор  Ступин тоже вот назначает при ВСД 


AIR написал(а):


> Смотрим немного не то, что смотрят рентгенолог и делаем вывод: прав и невролог и я:
> 
> Если больше никто не возьмется описывать снимки , то если хотите знать  совсем уж подробности, то нарисую и напишу что к чему..
> А так, сохраняется уже оговоренный подход к лечению..


То есть ваше мнение после снимков прежнее: что это проблема в мышечном тонусе? По поводу заключения рентгенолога у меня вопрос, что там с 6 и 7 позвонком ( что такое этот унковертебральный артроз, и что означает снижение высоты 7 позвонка?) В интернете специально не стала читать, чтобы не вычитать каких-нибудь страшилок, а послушать настоящих специалистов. И да, конечно, хочу услышать подробности по поводу лечения, что к чему, что делать теперь. Спасибо вам за помощь.

На всякий случай пишу симптомы на сегодняшний день: основной теперь симптом - ком в горле. Неясная голова. Суженные сосуды глаз ( глаза как будто уставшие ). Хотелось бы ещё услышать в целом про ситуацию на снимке, что можно сказать?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я не назначаю, только при ВСД


Доктор Ступин, ваш комментарий по поводу снимков тоже хотелось бы услышать. Спасибо вам за участие в моей теме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> Ну у мне Мексидол подходит хотя бы уже потому, что в показаниях к нему есть астенические и тревожные состояния. Доктор  Ступин тоже вот назначает при ВСД


Так потому и  назначают, что астения и тревожность выше и больше чем проблемы от позвоночника.


> основной теперь симптом - ком в горле. Неясная голова. Суженные сосуды глаз ( глаза как будто уставшие ).


Какая их жалоб характерна для позвоночника?



> Хотелось бы ещё услышать в целом про ситуацию на снимке, что можно сказать?


По возрасту и по состоянию (сколиоз, кифоз шейного отдела).



> что там с 6 и 7 позвонком ( что такое этот унковертебральный артроз, и что означает снижение высоты 7 позвонка?)


Это как те изменения которые характерны для избыточно нагруженных сегментов позвоночника в результате сколиоза и кифоза шейного отдела.



> что такое этот унковертебральный артроз, и что означает снижение высоты 7 позвонка?


Снижение высоты диска, а не позвонка.
Сохнет от перегрузки и от этого боковые поверхности позвонков начали соприкасвться, и там формируется артроз - унковертебральный артроз.


----------



## pola (20 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какая их жалоб характерна для позвоночника?


Как мне ещё раньше обьяснял невролог, такие жалобы (головная боль, неясная голова, давление и усталость в глазах ) обусловлены снижением притока крови к головному мозгу из-за пережатой позвоночной артерии (синдром позвоночной артерии). А артерия пережимается из-за снижения высоты дисков, когда боковые поверхности позвонков (кости) начинают давить на артерию. Как-то так. Ком в горле просто читала, что бывает это щитовидка, нервы, желудок или же проблема в шейном отделе. С щитовидкой и желудком в порядке , остаётся шея или нервозность по логике. Или и то, и другое. Но вы меня поправьте на счёт моих медицинских представлений, если они неверны


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Снижение высоты диска, а не позвонка.
> Сохнет от перегрузки и от этого боковые поверхности позвонков начали соприкасвться, и там формируется артроз - унковертебральный артроз.


Понятно, спасибо.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> потому и назначают, что астения и тревожность выше и больше чем проблемы от позвоночника


Да я думаю, что назначили мне его из тех же соображений, что и девушке, которая про Мексидол выше спрашивала: потому что в поликлинике, действительно, почти всем назначают, у кого остеохондроз. Но я пью и вопросов не имею, потому что мне он вообще подходит по ряду показаний. И психотерапевт, к которой собираюсь идти, тоже его одобрила в моем случае.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По возрасту и по состоянию (сколиоз, кифоз шейного отдела).


Поняла вас. Тут, как я понимаю, гимнастикой надо заниматься? Доктор Рудковский говорил про 8 кусков парчи. Видимо, этот комплекс упражнений мне подходит?


----------



## Тт (20 Июн 2019)

@pola, его назначают вообще всем и все врачи, хотя на соседнем форуме "русмедсервер" врачи советуют выкинуть его (мексидол) в мусор, поскольку он не имеет доказанной эффективности. Лично я его колола год назад, а сейчас пью по назначению врача (диагноз у меня ВСД). На время приема он помогает. Вопрос был о "вредности" мексидола как сосудорасширяющего, не обленит ли он сосуды головы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> Поняла вас. Тут, как я понимаю, гимнастикой надо заниматься? Доктор Рудковский говорил про 8 кусков парчи. Видимо, этот комплекс упражнений мне подходит?


Есть и другие варианты, для шейного отдела лучше специальную.


----------



## pola (20 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть и другие варианты, для шейного отдела лучше специальную.


Подскажете какую, на форуме есть?


Тт написал(а):


> @pola, его назначают вообще всем и все врачи, хотя на соседнем форуме "русмедсервер" врачи советуют выкинуть его (мексидол) в мусор, поскольку он не имеет доказанной эффективности. Лично я его колола год назад, а сейчас пью по назначению врача (диагноз у меня ВСД). На время приема он помогает. Вопрос был о "вредности" мексидола как сосудорасширяющего, не обленит ли он сосуды головы?


Да, тогда это вопрос, действительно. Мне его аж на три месяца назначили. Бездумно лучше ничего не делать, конечно. Если назначают его бездумно, то это не есть хорошо..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть и другие варианты, для шейного отдела лучше специальную.


А как на счет артерии, о чем я выше писала? Имеет место быть такой синдром?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2019)

Вариант



> А как на счет артерии, о чем я выше писала? Имеет место быть такой синдром?


Вполне есть.


----------



## pola (21 Июн 2019)

А с ним что делать, как его устранить? Несёт ли это какую-либо опасность? В интернете про это всегда катострафично пишут (до обмароков и прочего), а врачи говорят как об обыденном последствии остеохондроза.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2019)

Хорошо помогает мануальная терапия.


----------



## pola (21 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, это уже понятно. Надеюсь, доктор Рудковский ещё напишет свои рекомендации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> Это уже понятно..


Отлично, остаётся либо пойти к специалисту, либо пытаться решать проблему самому.
Берём другие методы воздействия с такими же задачами и применяем их.
Таких методов, кроме мануальной терапии, только два:
- лфк
- вытяжение
В отличии от мануальной терапии они недифференцированные, воздействуют не отдельные сегменты позвоночника, а на весь регион - шейный отдел, например, но при должном понимании и поспенности можно добиться хорошего результата.
Лфк делаете?

Но начните с узде, может там и нет проблемы и тревожности больше чем проявлений.
Если узду в норме, то и переживать не надо!
Но лфк это не отменяет, поскольку по рентгенограмме признаки не полной функциональности присутствуют.


----------



## AleksSeich (21 Июн 2019)

Тт написал(а):


> @pola, его назначают вообще всем и все врачи, хотя на соседнем форуме "русмедсервер" врачи советуют выкинуть его (мексидол) в мусор, поскольку он не имеет доказанной эффективности. Лично я его колола год назад, а сейчас пью по назначению врача (диагноз у меня ВСД). На время приема он помогает. Вопрос был о "вредности" мексидола как сосудорасширяющего, не обленит ли он сосуды головы?


Мексидол, если эффективен, то только при в/в введении с последующим длительным приемом в таблетках. Вообще его применяют в т.ч в урологии и геникологии. Например местное введение при/после операциях по поводу варикоцеле, насколько я знаю эффективность доказана в данном случае. Соответственно, для "головы" нужны бОльшие дозы препарата, чтобы был эффект.)


----------



## AIR (21 Июн 2019)

1. Умеренное напряжение и укорочение мышц надплечья и шейно-грудного перехода слева.
2.в результате выше указанного,  компенсаторно напряжение и укорочение мышц кранио-вертебрального перехода справа.



Снимок сбоку в нейтральной позиции.
Выпрямление лордоза и даже небольшое кифозирование. Немножко затылок подтянуться к первому позвонку..



Вид сбоку разгибание головы.. Совсем небольшое смещение кзади позвонков С3-С4-С5,  в пределах нормы..



Вид сбоку, максимальное сгибание.
3.Расстояние между черепом и первым позвонком не увеличивается,  хотя именно здесь должна быть максимальная подвижность..
4. А меду первым и вторым позвонком расстояние при сгибании увеличивается (хотя в этом сегменте работа на поворот головы) и даже больше чем в вышележащем сегменте..
5. Позвонки С3-С4-С смещают я вперед, но опять же в пределах нормы..
6. А это просто указал, что имеется некоторое напряжение перед позвоночных мышц, что способствует кифозированию шейного отдела позвоночника. .

Если будем подводить итоги, то нужно указать,  что клинически заничимым может быть только позиция( 3. ), то есть некоторое укорочение мышц кранио-вертебрального перехода сзади и справа. .  Эти изменения небольшие и дают симптоматику только в совокупности с чувствительность и лабильность нервной системы.
Поэтому акцент делаем на мягкую и осторожную психотерапевтическую  и медикаментозную нормализацию нервной регуляции..
Дополнительно делаем упражнения. .. InnaInna  сделала подборку и если её выложат, то в меру возможности постараюсь там, где возможно, дополнить рисунками..


----------



## InnaInna (21 Июн 2019)

@pola, 





AIR написал(а):


> InnaInna сделала подборку



Обзор «по ступенькам шеи» всегда интересен.
Упражнения Очень рекомендую!

AIR. Упражнения для шеи:

Стараемся выполнять упражнения на верх и низ шеи, не трогая серединку (С3-С4-С5 )
Упражнения выполняются понемножку, ежедневно, два раза в день, по три подхода.

1) Упражнения на верх шеи(С0-С1-С2 )

1. Круговые движения головой на уровне С0-С1 с минимальной амплитудой, буквально 1 см.
2. Кивательные движения головой на уровне С0-С1 с минимальной амплитудой, буквально 1 см.
3. Подтягивания вверх головы с подтягиванием подбородка к шее до ощущения натяжения в затылке.
4. ПИР на подзатылочные мышцы с поджиманием затылка к шее.
Голову держим ровно. Упор руками на затылок. Поджимать затылок к шее.
Имитация движения к середине шеи.
Ни в коем случае не давить затылком кзади. Давить затылком не сильно, иначе включаются в работу дополнительные мышцы и смысл пропадает.

2)Упражнения на низ шеи:

5. Пальцы рук на ключицах возле прикрепления к грудине. Локти разведены на уровне плеч. Локти сводим, пальцами ощущая сближение ключиц. Локти разводим медленно, (ощущая как расходятся ключицы) до легкого натяжения между ключицами и ещё чуть чуть.
6. "Ножницы ". Перед собой сверху вниз сводим-разводим полувыпрямленные руки.. Ощущая одновременно работу грудных мышц в месте прикрепления к грудине.
7. Круговые движения плеч , медленные и с ощущением сокращения -расслабления мышц в месте прикрепления к грудине.
8."Прижимание" в углу..
Упор расставленными руками, локти на уровне плеч. Ноги несколько дальше. Своим весом медленно наклоняемся к углу, до натяжения мышц по уровню руки-ключицы.
9. ПИР грудных мышц. Руки на уровне плеч, ладони упираются друг в друга на уровне ключиц перед собой. Давим несильно не отпуская 20 секунд..
При давлении будут напрягаться грудные мышцы.
10. "Крылья журавля ". Показывает китаец в теме "бадуаньцзин ". Симуляция круговых движений плечами во фронтальной плоскости.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22158/


----------



## pola (21 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Отлично, остаётся либо пойти к специалисту, либо пытаться решать проблему самому.
> Берём другие методы воздействия с такими же задачами и применяем их.
> Таких методов, кроме мануальной терапии, только два:
> - лфк
> ...


Лфк пока не делаю, в периоде обострения же оно запрещено. Хотя что считать обострением? Нужно дожидаться полного выздоровления от симптомов или можно приступать к лфк даже при сохранении некоторых из них? Про мануальную терапию, лфк и вытяжение - я поняла, спасибо. По поводу уздг вопрос: если всё-таки покажет защемление артерии, то какие мои действия должны быть? Надо сказать, что когда у меня случился самый первый приступи остеохондроза , то уздг показало небольшое защемление. Но невролог тогда не дала никаких рекомендаций в связи с этим, просто приложила уздг к карте, вместе с рентгеном. А лечиться все также сказала мексидолом, то есть ничего нового в план лечения в связи с результатами уздг не добавляла.


AleksSeich написал(а):


> Мексидол, если эффективен, то только при в/в введении с последующим длительным приемом в таблетках. Вообще его применяют в т.ч в урологии и геникологии. Например местное введение при/после операциях по поводу варикоцеле, насколько я знаю эффективность доказана в данном случае. Соответственно, для "головы" нужны бОльшие дозы препарата, чтобы был эффект.)


Мне прокололи уколы 10 дней, а сейчас пью в таблетках три раза в день. Может мне , конечно, кажется, но ощущение, что препарат все же как -то помогает. А как его применяют в гинекологии? Стало интересно)

@InnaInna, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Июн 2019)

> Лфк пока не делаю, в периоде обострения же оно запрещено. Хотя что считать обострением? Нужно дожидаться полного выздоровления от симптомов или можно приступать к лфк даже при сохранении некоторых из них?


Неправильно. Есть лфк для каждого периода.
Даже для человека в коме есть лфк пассивное.


> Про мануальную терапию, лфк и вытяжение - я поняла, спасибо.


Мне 57, мне ничего "не понятно" в мануальной терапии и лфк


> По поводу уздг вопрос: если всё-таки покажет защемление артерии, то какие мои действия должны быть?


Показаться специалисту или выбрать правильное лфк.


> Надо сказать, что когда у меня случился самый первый приступи остеохондроза , то уздг показало небольшое защемление. Но невролог тогда не дала никаких рекомендаций в связи с этим, просто приложила уздг к карте, вместе с рентгеном.


И назначила лечение с учетом данных проявлений.


> А лечиться все также сказала мексидолом, то есть ничего нового в план лечения в связи с результатами уздг не добавляла.


И это по ее мнению, Мексидол.


----------



## pola (22 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> и это по ее мнению, Мексидол.


А как по вашему : чем  надо при синдроме пережатой артерии лечить, какими лекарствами? Или только лфк и мануальной?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мне 57, мне ничего "не понятно" в мануальной терапии и лфк


 я поняла в том смысле, что ясна разница между мануальной терапией и гимнастикой. Мануальная терапия более специализированная, а гимнастика имеет более общий эффект. Но преследуют они одну цель.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Показаться специалисту или выбрать правильное лфк.


   спасибо.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Есть лфк для каждого периода.
> Даже для человека в коме есть лфк пассивное.


 здорово, я вот не знала. Ведь в поликлинике говорят, что сначала надо  снять "острый период", и только потом можно заниматься упражнениями. Там упражнения стандартные дают, и они , видимо, не на "острый период" заболевания рассчитаны.


AIR написал(а):


> Если будем подводить итоги, то нужно указать, что клинически заничимым может быть только позиция( 3. ), то есть некоторое укорочение мышц кранио-вертебрального перехода сзади и справа. . Эти изменения небольшие и дают симптоматику только в совокупности с чувствительность и лабильность нервной системы.
> Поэтому акцент делаем на мягкую и осторожную психотерапевтическую и медикаментозную нормализацию нервной регуляции..


Большое спасибо за подробный ответ. Всех нюансов я, наверное, не смогу понять. Но скопирую ваше сообщение к себе, и у меня будет теперь заключение мануального терапевта, которое может пригодиться. А в общих чертах я поняла, что клинически значимым является только небольшое укорочение мышц кранио-вертебрального перехода, которое даёт симптоматику совместно с особенностями моей нервной системы. Займусь лфк тогда. И к психотерапевту скоро пойду, которой доверяю, осталось дождаться ее из отпуска.


AIR написал(а):


> там, где возможно, дополнить рисунками..


Было бы очень удобно, если у вас получится . И в любом случае благодарю за комплекс упражнений!


----------



## AIR (22 Июн 2019)

Наиболее наглядная ситуация на снимке с сгибанием.. Сегменты означенные синим С0-С1-С2  и С5-С6-С7 являются гипомобильными, то есть с уменьшенной подвижность,  а сегменты означенные красным С2-С3-С4-С5 гипермобильными,  то есть с увеличенной подвижностью. ..  Нам нужно делать упражнения на сегменты обозначенные синим и ни в ом случае не трогать сегменты обозначенные красным...
Если же вы начинаете выполнять стандартные ЛФК с картинки, то рефлекторно, подсознательно , стареть воспроизводить обычные, привычные, ежедневные движения, то есть серединой шеи С2-С3-С4-С5 , увеличивая и так избыточную подвижность..  Поэтому многие слышали, читали, либо сами на себе почувствовали,  что выполняя упражнения ЛФК  стало хуже..


----------



## AIR (23 Июн 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> 1. Круговые движения головой на уровне С0-С1 с минимальной амплитудой, буквально 1 см.


Круговые движения без наклона головы вправо-влево до лёгкого ограничения, не более, а также с боковым наклоном не более 1го сантиметра (показано жёлтеньким).  Но в любом случае центр движения приходится на центр  первого позвонка (отмечено синим). Движение плавное, легкое без рывков, без резкого старта или торможения.  Время по самочувствию,  с секундочек 20..

 



InnaInna написал(а):


> 2. Кивательные движения головой на уровне С0-С1 с минимальной амплитудой, буквально 1 см.


То есть это попытка расслабить подзатылочные мышцы.. Легонько, плавно , без рывков и не переборщить с амплитудой, иначе эффект будет "ноль"..

 



InnaInna написал(а):


> 3. Подтягивания вверх головы с подтягиванием подбородка к шее до ощущения натяжения в затылке.


Это попытка расслабить более поверхностные и длинные мышцы в месте прикрепления к голове, области затылка и верха шеи..
Одновременно "поджимается"  челюсть к позвоночнику-вверх и затылка вверх..  До ощущения натяжения-напряжения мышц в области затылка и немножко подержать это ощущение..

Если мы посмотрим ПИР для шеи на картинках или ролики специалистов из интернета,  то почти в 100%  случаев рекомендуют упираться ладонями в затылок и давить на них головой... или набором,  что совершенно не меняет сути... 
Почему это не делать ни в коем случае:

 

При таком упражнении вся силовая и двигательная нагрузка приходится именно на позвоночные сегменты с ослабленным уже опорным комплексом и повышенной подвижностью,  а это в итоге еще сильнее ослабит местные мышцы-сухожилия-связки .. Поэтому пациенты и говорят "делаю старательно упражнения,  а самочувствие хужеет "..


InnaInna написал(а):


> 4. ПИР на подзатылочные мышцы с поджиманием затылка к шее.





Опять же, точка приложения - позатылочная группа мышц (С0-С1-С2 )..



Место упора ладоней и траектория движения головы..


InnaInna написал(а):


> Голову держим ровно. Упор руками на затылок. Поджимать затылок к шее.


Важно почувствовать некоторое напряжение именно в подзатылочных мышцах. Сильно не давить, иначе присоединятся более мощные  поверхностные,  длинные мышцы шеи и эффект "ноль"..  Два-три подхода, не переборщить. .
P.S.При упражнениях "наклон вправо-влево " ситуация аналогичная..


----------



## pola (25 Июн 2019)

@AIR, спасибо за пояснения. В поликлинике сегодня как раз мне не дали направление на лфк , сказали - мест нет. Может, оно и к лучшему . Постараюсь разобраться с теми упражнениями, что вы описали. Их же можно делать прямо сейчас, при нынешнем самочувствии? Ещё хотела спросить про снимок. Сегодня врач-реабилитолог смотрела снимки, и сказала, что в 7 -ом позвонке высота диска снижена, там может быть грыжа. Вы тоже так считаете, что там грыжа?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно. Есть лфк для каждого периода.
> Даже для человека в коме есть лфк пассивное.


 мне подходит комплекс "для острого периода" ( пункт 9)? Или что-то ещё?

ЕТжНТвеННЕЕдВРип , пражненияразобралас мужем, он мне помог понять упражнения! Попробовали, и по- моему, эффект уже чувствуется в виде какой-то слегка лёгкости. Хотя рано, наверное, ещё рано говорить. А вот вторую часть , на низ шеи , без рисунков понять сложно. Рисунки очень помогают. То есть, как я понимаю, моя задача расслабить сегменты выделенные синим на рисунке, и не трогать тот, что посредине, выделенный красным. Первый "синий" сегмент я усвоила -  как с ним работать, а вот на низ шеи упражнения пока не разобрала. Вот эти упражнения, приведенные ниже:



InnaInna написал(а):


> Упражнения на низ шеи:
> 
> 5. Пальцы рук на ключицах возле прикрепления к грудине. Локти разведены на уровне плеч. Локти сводим, пальцами ощущая сближение ключиц. Локти разводим медленно, (ощущая как расходятся ключицы) до легкого натяжения между ключицами и ещё чуть чуть.
> 6. "Ножницы ". Перед собой сверху вниз сводим-разводим полувыпрямленные руки.. Ощущая одновременно работу грудных мышц в месте прикрепления к грудине.
> ...





AIR написал(а):


> Круговые движения без наклона головы вправо-влево до лёгкого ограничения...


 Большое спасибо за пояснения к упражнениям.
 Если возможно, то могли бы вы дать пояснения для  упражнений на низ шеи ?


----------



## AIR (25 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> ЕТжНТвеННЕЕдВРип



Ну, раз интерес есть, то попозже попробую и низ


----------



## pola (27 Июн 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну, раз интерес есть, то попозже попробую и низ


Есть большой интерес! Упражнения на верх шеи просто чудесные  от них сразу же есть эффект, как сделаешь: лёгкость и тепло в шее и голове. Очень мягкие и приятные ощущения. Спасибо вам! Делаю их теперь каждый день. И муж (у него сидячая работа вечно) делает и доволен!
Есть и ещё один эффект для меня немаловажный от этих  лёгких движений: у меня проходит страх перед движением и скованность . Я ведь ещё недавно боялась не так как-то подвигаться, контролировала себя. Все думала, что голова закружиться может или подурнеет. А уж про гимнастику не знала как к ней и приступить, если обычные бытовые движения делаю не без тревоги . Теперь страх перед движением проходит, это ещё один большой плюс! Вам приогромнейшее спасибо за это думаю, другим пользователям сайта тоже мог бы помочь данный комплекс, его даже куда-нибудь на видное место на форуме поставить хочется.

Буду ждать на низ шеи, спасибо) . Если у вас получится, конечно. Но хотелось бы их тоже))

У меня несколько вопросов по поводу вашего комплекса: 1) по скольку подходов делать каждое упражнение? Там на некоторые написано, что по 20 секунд, а на некоторые - не написано (время выполнения или сколько раз) 2) сколько раз в день можно делать весь комплекс?                                                      .   И вот ещё хотела бы делать упражнения из общей гимнастики ( то есть на всю спину, не только по поводу шеи). А то у меня хрустят кости в позвоночнике и суставах. Видимо, нужно весь опорно-двигательный аппарат приводить в порядок. Не хочу совсем злоупотреблять вашей помощью, но если будет возможность прокомментировать комплекс ниже, то большое спасибо. Вот я загрузила листовку с общим комплексом. Понятно , что на шейный отдел оттуда брать ничего не буду. А если в остальном, то какие упражнения можно взять оттуда себе? Какие из них эффективны, какие вредны,может быть? И так, чтобы шее хуже не сделать - это самое главное, конечно.

 

@AIR, извините, что нерегулярно в теме отписываюсь. С этой спиной ещё пока не все в порядке, усталость какая-то бывает. И не всегда в интернет выхожу поэтому. Но буду ожидать ваши сообщения.


----------



## BlackND (28 Июн 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Ну, раз интерес есть, то попозже попробую и низ



Очень качественно все описали и рассказали..огромное спасибо.. Ждем продолжения. Буду пробовать.


----------



## AIR (28 Июн 2019)

pola написал(а):


> Буду ждать на низ шеи, спасибо) . Если у вас получится, конечно. Но хотелось бы их тоже))


Подумываю как нарисовать,  надо бы найти в интернете похожие картинки,  на которых изображать..


pola написал(а):


> : 1) по скольку подходов делать каждое упражнение?


Для начала разика три,  оценить самочувствие через неделю и постепенно адаптировать количество под себя, чуть больше или чуть меньше. . Лучше сделать 6 упражнений по разу, чем одно упражнение шесть раз.


pola написал(а):


> 2) сколько раз в день можно делать весь комплекс? .


Лучше три раза по три минуты, чем один раз девять минут. . Два три раза в день уже очень хорошо..


pola написал(а):


> И вот ещё хотела бы делать упражнения из общей гимнастики ( то есть на всю спину, не только по поводу шеи). А то у меня хрустят кости в позвоночнике и суставах.


Я бы порекомендовал для начала комплекс "бадуаньцзин - 8 кусков парчи "  из раздела "физкультура, ЛФК, спорт " и, главное,  очень внимательно послушать именно инструктора.. Ну не любитель я упражнений "по бумажкам "


----------



## pola (1 Июл 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Подумываю как нарисовать, надо бы найти в интернете похожие картинки, на которых изображат


 Очень жду. Чувствуется стянутость в шее, и нужны упражнения, чтобы расслабить низ шеи.


AIR написал(а):


> бы порекомендовал для начала комплекс "бадуаньцзин - 8 кусков парчи " из раздела "физкультура, ЛФК, спорт " и, главное, очень внимательно послушать именно инструктора.. Ну не любитель я упражнений "по бумажкам "


 хорошо, поняла, спасибо. Уже изучаю.


AIR написал(а):


> Для начала разика три, оценить самочувствие через неделю и постепенно адаптировать количество под себя, чуть больше или чуть меньше. . Лучше сделать 6 упражнений по разу, чем одно упражнение шесть раз.





AIR написал(а):


> Лучше три раза по три минуты, чем один раз девять минут. . Два три раза в день уже очень хорошо..


 сейчас делаю три раза в день по три минуты. Думаю, что могу и по четыре раза .


----------



## pola (7 Июл 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Я бы порекомендовал для начала комплекс "бадуаньцзин - 8 кусков парчи " из раздела "физкультура, ЛФК, спорт " и, главное, очень внимательно послушать именно инструктора.. Ну не любитель я упражнений "по бумажкам "


 доктор , а скажите, пожалуйста , можно ли сейчас делать самомассаж шеи , не навредит ли мне? И как вы отгоситесь к валику ляпко для шеи, массаж им? Вообще хотела сказать, что бывают дни, когда все неплохо, симптомов нет. А бывают такие дни, когда симптомы возвращаются снова: и ком в горле, и шаткость походки, и дурнота , и голова неясная. Я не знаю, как это понимать.  Кажется иногда, что вот-вот поправлюсь, что уже одной ногой в ремиссии, а потом ощущение, что я вообще серьезно больна , и это не закончится.  Сразу начинаю думать, что я что-то не так сделала, себе навредила. Или что вообще неправильно лечусь. Или что со мной всё-таки что-то серьезное. Нормально ли такое возвращение симптомов?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Перекос в одну сторону часто признак грыжи диска.
> МРТ делали до перекоса или после.


Цитирую сообщение из другой темы, где девушка пишет, что проходит курс лфк , боли у нее нет. Но остаётся стянутость мышцы и перекос на одну сторону . Меня ещё и покачивает в эту сторону -  вправо. Может ли это быть из-за грыжи? Бежать тогда на МРТ? Рентген выложен вначале темы...если что-то можно по нему сказать.


----------



## AIR (7 Июл 2019)

pola написал(а):


> доктор , а скажите, пожалуйста , можно ли сейчас делать самомассаж шеи , не навредит ли мне?


Зависит от того, как вы будете его делать.. Можно попробовать мягко и осторожно,  следя за самочувствием..


----------



## pola (7 Июл 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Можно попробовать мягко и осторожно,  следя за самочувствием..


 А какие упражнения делать при грыже? Есть может быть какие-то специфические указания?


----------



## AIR (7 Июл 2019)

pola написал(а):


> А какие упражнения делать при грыже?


Которые InnaInna описывала.. 


pola написал(а):


> Есть может быть какие-то специфические указания?


Всё плавно, неспеша, понемножку,  с постоянной оценкой самочувствия.
К сожалению никак не могу найти в интернете подходящие картинки для рисования упражнений на шейно-грудном уровне.  Фотографировать кого-то искать надо, или ролик снимать..


----------

